# Dual Crown Domain



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Interesting!


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

Schweeet! it'd be great to have another low cost Dual crown option out there that doesn't suck (read "drop off"). i've heard nothing but good things about the single crown domains too, so looks like a great idea to me....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Steel stanchions, no MoCo cart, my guess is it will be an OEM only option.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bet you could swap in a moco cart easily enough. As for the steel stanchions, all Domains come with them.


----------



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

That is awesome.....


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you ask me, the Domain is the most underrated fork in the industry right now. They're cheap, reliable, plush, and simple.

This fork should be what the Super T was back in 2004/2005.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

looks like a great way to open up the dual crown market a little more, I say smart move Rock Shox


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> If you ask me, the Domain is the most underrated fork in the industry right now. They're cheap, reliable, plush, and simple.
> 
> This fork should be what the Super T was back in 2004/2005.


agreed. Its a great fork... i like the dual crown option.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i wonder if the seals hold up and not leak all the time??


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

looks cool. it will be a beast though. im thinking around the 8.5 pound mark.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

WHAT!!!! My 160 and and my 180 318's are holding up pretty darn well. I'm such a cheep ass, I'll pay 500 bucks for a dual crown Domain. They're just solid forks.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i wonder if the seals hold up and not leak all the time??


4 months on my Domain, so far so good..(Knocks on wood...)


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> i wonder if the seals hold up and not leak all the time??


My Domains leaked a little after about 50 hours or so (it started mainly after getting into the bug dust at Mammoth.) But I cleaned up the seals and they've gone at least that long again without trouble.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

DucDucGoose said:


> 4 months on my Domain, so far so good..(Knocks on wood...)


how are you liking the domain?

9 months of trouble free use outta mine so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Terminator Z said:


> WHAT!!!! My 160 and and my 180 318's are holding up pretty darn well. I'm such a cheep ass, I'll pay 500 bucks for a dual crown Domain. They're just solid forks.


I'm totally with you on that. I break too much sh*t to always be buying the best top model. Every now and then I'll take a spin on a friends bike who may have something better/worse than me. Last week I swapped bikes with my friend who has new 40's on his bike and didn't think they rode that much smoother than my domains. Sure they were a weeeeee bit smoother, but it was not a dramatic difference in riding unlike the dramatic difference in price. Point being, I love my Domains and would totally rock the double crowns.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

very happy with both of my domains. 6 months riding so far and holding up great.

This looks like a great idea. ET of release? any linked articles?


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

All the goodness of the Domain in a dual crown package. Hopefully this will be the end of manufacturers speccing sh1thouse 888's on their base model DH/FR bikes.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

I use my domains for everything, from AM to DH. I would like them to be a bit lighter but in the end who cares right?

The dual crown domain seem to have same lowers with the boxxers, same crowns...The IS version with motion control will be a stainless steel stanchioned boxxer race right??

It would also be nice if they made the other dampers (MICO and MICODH) compatible with the domains....


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

I can see it now... 200mm RS Domain 302, 318IS, and wait... 318IS u-turn 200-170/160. Now that would be down right awesome! Remember the boxxer Rides? With all the ~ 7" freeride bikes out right now, that would be a killer fit to "burl" it out a little.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

It's the internal diameter of the steel stanchions that makes it incompatible with the other dampers. BTW, as far as the same lowers as the Boxxer, does the Boxxer have 35mm stanchions now? If it's 32 like it used to be, then obviously they wouldn't be compatible.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> It's the internal diameter of the steel stanchions that makes it incompatible with the other dampers. BTW, as far as the same lowers as the Boxxer, does the Boxxer have 35mm stanchions now? If it's 32 like it used to be, then obviously they wouldn't be compatible.


Yes the new generation of boxxers use 35mm stanchions.


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like a boxxer Ride without the U-Turn


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I wonder how much it'll cost?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

OGJON said:


> how are you liking the domain?
> 
> 9 months of trouble free use outta mine so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Really like it so far.. It's a 2010 318 @ 180mm right now..

That DC Doimain looks like it's 180mm...
Wonder if that's gonna be the 180 version and the 160 remaining SC.......


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

heyyyyy that looks nice!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Are the stanchions steel or nickel coated Al? This fork might not be a the price point for this kind of stanchions...?


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

the stanchions are 4130 Tapered Wall Steel, Chrome according to Sram


----------



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

How long do I have to wait?


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

want soo bad, 
yes any release dates?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if these can be lowered to 178mm?


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Does anyone know if these can be lowered to 178mm?


You can cut the spring shaft to whatever you want...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DucDucGoose said:


> 4 months on my Domain, so far so good..(Knocks on wood...)


honestly.
..I hope all seals work and forks are trouble free bfor everyone....it sucks having a broken down bike


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

highdelll said:


> Does anyone know if these can be lowered to 178mm?


Perhaps with 2mm SHIMZ


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

highdelll said:


> Does anyone know if these can be lowered to 178mm?


I believe that in response to popular demand, these will actually SHIP with 178mm travel, you can then chose to shim them UP to 200mm if you want to. There's innovation for you. However, RockShox also remains loyal to the traditions that have taken its brand this far, and will ship a random selection of these new forks with no grease and only half the required amount of oil (in one leg).


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> I believe that in response to popular demand, these will actually SHIP with 178mm travel, you can then chose to shim them UP to 200mm if you want to. There's innovation for you. However, RockShox also remains loyal to the traditions that have taken its brand this far, and will ship a random selection of these new forks with no grease and only half the required amount of oil (in one leg).


Well, back when Marzocchi did this, everybody thought they were the best. So Rockshox is just following the trend. After everybody is on board, they'll start shipping defective products or missing parts, like a certain company that starts with M and ends with arzocchi.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Well, back when Marzocchi did this, everybody thought they were the best. So Rockshox is just following the trend. After everybody is on board, they'll start shipping defective products or missing parts, like a certain company that starts with M and ends with arzocchi.


manitou?


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

But will the stanchions have "DOM" and the lower legs "AIN" on them?

I love how my boxxer says "BXER" (maybe I need to decrease the sag).


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

More comments on BikeRadar today from Tyler Morland, clarifying the target market:



> _RockShox's new Domain Dual Crown brings more travel and old-school style to the bike park, which is currently dominated by long-travel single-crown forks.
> 
> Tyler Morland, RockShox marketing manager, says that the brand has two reasons for building a dual crown fork for park riders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

I might pick a pair of these up soon. I'll let you guys know what I think if I do. I'm on a budget and I think these are my best choice for a budget.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Archi-Magus said:


> I might pick a pair of these up soon. I'll let you guys know what I think if I do. I'm on a budget and I think these are my best choice for a budget.


so, you're getting two of them? :skep:


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

highdelll said:


> so, you're getting two of them? :skep:


it would definitely help the budget if he only bought one...


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

hubba hubba ^ anyways... Yea, I ain't a "younger guy" but I will most likely be getting one of these. Well as soon as I get a bike to put them on, sort of maxed out w/ the 180's right now. $660, I'll just wait a year and buy the "last years" model for around $450 or so, Ha!


----------

